# How do I build a bond with a hand fed budgie



## blurryface

*Baby budgie likes to bite me*

So, my new budgie, Salem, has spent the night now. I mentioned the clucking sound he made in my last post. I understand now that he's telling me to back off. 
He was hand tamed by the owner and he is only 8 weeks old. He knows step up and allows me to hold him but he is constantly nibbling and trying to bite me. He's eating in front of me and seems comfortable doing so.
He lets me put my hand in his cage but he does a little "ahk! ahk! ahk!" At my hand for a little bit. 
He's let me pet him and such but he will bite at my finger when given the chance. 
I need some advice!! 
I know that he's new to the house and is probably not comfortable with me yet, is that the only problem? How could I start bonding with my new budgie and when?


----------



## Therm

Too soon!
Only put your hand in the cage to change food and water. The little darling is terrified. He is hand tame and he might settle in quicker, but I think you're rushing him a little. Just let him settle in and see how he responds when you change his food and water in a few days.


----------



## FaeryBee

*Even with a hand tamed baby budgie you need to give it time to acclimate to its new surroundings and learn to trust you.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping your budgie learn to trust you and it takes a great deal of time and patience on your part.

You should never grab your budgie or force him to be touched.

Most budgies once they pass the "baby" stage, do not like to be petted or touched. Bonding means allowing them to choose to be with you.

To bond with your budgie, you need to build his trust in you. He will have to learn over time that you will not hurt him, grab him and/or try to force him to allow you to hold him.

To build your budgie's trust, sit by his cage and read, talk or sing quietly to him for a period of at least 10-15 minutes, 3 or 4 times day. After the 2nd or 3rd day, rest your hand on the outside of the cage when you talk to him so he'll learn that your hand is safe and will not hurt him.

After a couple more days, rest your hand inside the cage when you talk. 
Don't make sudden moves, don't try to touch him. 
Let him get used to the idea that the hand is now in his safe place and not harming him. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down.

After a week, begin moving your hand slowly toward your budgie. If he becomes agitated, stop moving your hand and just hold very still until he calms down. When he's comfortable with your hand near him, you can offer him a bit of millet or a few seeds. In a few more days, you can begin your taming and bonding sessions.

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/268281-suggestions-help-you-bond-new-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/training-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

Always work at your budgie's pace. 
Move slowly and talk reassuringly and calmly to him whenever you interact with him.*


----------



## blurryface

I realize I may have been rushing but before your responses, I put my hand in his cage. he was squawking and I read that they also do that when they want attention. I simply went over and I talked to him. He seemed to enjoy he even chirped back once. I slowly put my hand in the cage and he hopped on. This time, he didn't bite me. He crawled up my arm and out of the cage. I let him sit on my finger and I talked to him. He would step up onto my opposite finger when I asked. He let me pet him while I was holding him and I let him explore the table his cage is on. I think it was an okay bonding time. 

I'll try to avoid putting my hand in the cage for any unnecessary reasons from this point on, just to make sure he is settled. 

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## StarlingWings

I'm glad things are going better! I absolutely cannot add to the great advice above--but I can add that Salem is a cutie and she surely will settle in very soon


----------



## Jonah

He is a handsome little fellow, and I'm sure thing's will be fine just exercise patience, and limit any chance of mistakes on your part by following Deborah's advice, and all the other great advice/info found here...


----------



## Riovedo

I just brought my second budgie home 6 days ago, he was not hand raised. The first four days he was pretty scared. I don't put my hand in his cage, I leave his door open and let him decide when he wants to come out.....luckly this has worked for me, I know some budgies probably wouldn't be so will to just come out! When he does come out I move the cage and work on bonding with him. He has learned to step up and when he tries to fly away ( his wings are clipped) he will now walk back over to me and get back on my finger so I can put him back on his playground (purchased from Petco). Today he has been out a good part of the day...back in the cage while I went to the store....I opened the door when I got back home and he came back out after twenty minutes. I let him call the shots....I try to involve him in everything I do as long as it's safe for him and he doesn't seem scared.....this is a trying task as I have my other budgie who expects to hang out with me but since the new budgie is under quarantine I have to divide up my time . It seems like things are going well for you... Good luck!


----------



## blurryface

That's awesome! I wish I could leave my budgies cage open, but Salem has a sliding door that slides up to open and will just fall back down when not held. It isn't a very big cage either, I need to buy a WAY bigger one. There aren't even horizontal bars on it!!! It was free with bird but he seems happy for now. I'll be buying a cage with a proper door and horizontal bars very shortly.


----------



## blurryface

My baby budgie, Salem, has been at my house for only a couple of days. I've accepted that he's not ready to be held. He was hand raised by a breeder and knows how to step up. He does nibble on me when I'm near his cage and try to bite harder. 
He is 8 weeks old. He is usually comfortable with me resting my hand in his cage and will willingly hop up on my hand. I can tell that he doesn't mind my hand in there but he is not comfortable with *me* overall. 
I understand that he is stressed at the moment but I was wondering.. How can I build a bond with this bird? I talk to him outside of his cage and only ever go in his cage to adjust toys and fix his swing now which he doesn't enjoy (he will screech at me)
How can I start my relationship with this bird?


----------



## Therm

I believe Faerybee gave you some steps to starting to get a bond with your budgie in the last thread you made about the budgie biting you.

This was a step by step guide to the first three weeks and how you should interact with your budgie. This is all you need to worry about for now. Just take small steps. 
Your baby budgie is tiny and frightened and even though you love Salem and know you only want the best for him, he doesn't have a clue.

Stick with the hands off approach. Build up trust slowly. 
Once you have got through three weeks.

Have a look at this thread: Suggestion to help you bond with a budgie
It's all about owning a brand new budgie and how you should interact with it.


----------



## blurryface

The biting isn't much of problem, but yes I've read that article and I've avoided using my hand for things other than what has to be done like food and toys. I've just been talking to him and I was just wondering, once this step is up, how may I know that he is comfortable with me if he already climbs on my hand?namd comes out of the cage?


----------



## FaeryBee

*I've now merged your two threads.

As Therm pointed out, I have already provided you with information about how to bond with a hand-fed baby budgie.

Please review our Site Guidelines with regard to postings on the forum. 
TalkBudgies.com Rules and Guidelines*


----------



## Therm

blurryface said:


> The biting isn't much of problem, but yes I've read that article and I've avoided using my hand for things other than what has to be done like food and toys. I've just been talking to him and I was just wondering, once this step is up, how may I know that he is comfortable with me if he already climbs on my hand?namd comes out of the cage?


You should be able to tell by his body language. If he trusts and is bonded to you, he may start to come over to you on his own. he may come to the door of the cage to greet you, He might get excited and chirp loudly when he sees you. Budgies all do different things and yours will have his own way of being excited to see you.

You need to learn to read him and only you can do this. It takes time.


----------

